# Bad marks and applying to a Culinary school



## x AuriiHikarii (Jul 8, 2019)

I really want to apply to a culinary school/trade but I passed my senior year with mere mercy pass marks of mainly 50's and 60's because I narrow mindedly just wanted to pass.. Should I still apply?..


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

If you apply, you have two possible answers.
If you don't apply, you have no possible answer.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

To tell you the truth ... I think that if you come up w/ the $$$ to go ... any school will take you.


----------



## halb (May 25, 2015)

I REALLY wish this forum made members indicate what country they are from in their profile!!

So all I can do is advise you from a US perspective and that would be the same as @Iceman. As long as you have a HS diploma or a GED any community college or trade school will be happy to take your money. No questions asked.


----------



## walrus89 (Jul 10, 2019)

Definitely apply, the worst case scenario is they will not accept you, so some other school will. Just do not wait for too long.


----------



## ChefAugie (Jul 11, 2019)

Chefs are intelligent people, but most of us aren't "academics". Remember the only thing school grades determine is how good you are at taking tests. They're not a mark of your intelligence, nor do they dictate your future level of success. Once you find your passion, you'll excel. If it's what you really want, go for it.


----------



## Innocuous Lemon (Apr 29, 2019)

ChefAugie said:


> Chefs are intelligent people...


i wanna work in your kitchen


----------

